# ejaculation problem escitalopram and seroquel



## forexworld12 (Jul 30, 2012)

as many of u know i have been taking escitalporam 10 mg a day and queintapine fumarate 25mg[serquel] at night its been a week and i have developed some side effects like burning sensation all over my body and my face, shivering on particular part of body and ringing in ears.. serquel was given to me for sleep aid but it just doesn't do anything. Now today i went to my gf's place and u know what happens when we go there lol. The problem is when i got started i didn't feel the desire to have it with my gf moreover i had to try very hard again and again to orgasm i don't know why this happened it never happened with me before is this a side effect and will it go away and what about the riringing in ears?


----------



## forexworld12 (Jul 30, 2012)

i talked to my that serquel doesn't knock me out. He told me to keep on taking it i didn't tell him about the ejactuation problem i cannot tell him this any how no kidding u know the indian tradition is just not that broad minded with sex. Anyway i need serious answers isatathome and igotanxiety help me put


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

I would say stop taking the seroquel. The side effects could be from either. It was dumb to start you on two meds at the same time.

The premature ejaculation could be caused by either as can the other side effects you mentioned.

Unless you are allergic to escitalopram, it wouldn't cause the burning sensation. 

The ringing in you ears could be a side effect from either that should go away.

If seroquel doesn't even help you sleep, stop taking it. I had a bunch of potentially lethal side effects from it, including the burning sensation you prescribe (not lethal, unless it gets worse)

As for anorgasmia, just like any ssri will cause this unless you're lucky. So if you stay on escitalopram or switch to another ssri say bye bye to the sex buddy.


----------



## forexworld12 (Jul 30, 2012)

I didn't take seroquel last night and i slept greatly and didn't have any itching or burning sensation and was also feeling goods
but i am sure escitalopram have caused the anorgasmia !Dude what the use of living in this world if one can't use his dodo :afr:no .I mean I tried today also and ejactuation was Impossible. do the side effects go away over time?


istayhome said:


> I would say stop taking the seroquel. The side effects could be from either. It was dumb to start you on two meds at the same time.
> 
> The premature ejaculation could be caused by either as can the other side effects you mentioned.
> 
> ...


----------



## Half tank (Aug 9, 2012)

I've been on Lexapro for 1 week and am having the same problem. I can get it up with no problem. I've went at it for over an hour but can't follow through. I read somewhere that is side effect may go away in a couple weeks, a year, or never.


----------



## forexworld12 (Jul 30, 2012)

Half tank said:


> I read somewhere that is side effect may go away in a couple weeks, a year, or never.


Or never ?  Darn it

Well Today with a good focus I was able to Ejaculate but I DIDN'T FEEL THE PLEASURE OF ORGASM ! DARRN IT ! I don't know but most people are saying give it time to adjust !


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

forexworld12 said:


> Or never ?  Darn it
> 
> Well Today with a good focus I was able to Ejaculate but I DIDN'T FEEL THE PLEASURE OF ORGASM ! DARRN IT ! I don't know but most people are saying give it time to adjust !


Keep your expectations low. Years on all different ssri's The only side effect that remains constant is inorgasmia. Apparently it does go away for some people, but if you want to be on an ssri, learn to accept it.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

forexworld12 said:


> Or never ?  Darn it
> 
> Well Today with a good focus I was able to Ejaculate but I DIDN'T FEEL THE PLEASURE OF ORGASM ! DARRN IT ! I don't know but most people are saying give it time to adjust !


When I took zoloft and mirtazapine i had a normal sex drive as well as good erections but it took forever to orgasm. To the point where you just give up! haha

Now that I'm on wellbutrin the orgasms come at a good time and are pretty damn intense.


----------



## snowflake1111 (Aug 27, 2012)

Seroquel is actually an antipsychotic medication used to be treated for schizophrenia and bipolar ... They're not supposed to prescribe it for anything else but they often do. People Su them a lot bc it causes rapid weight gain and eventually diabetes... Lol. That's what I discovered when I researched the side affects.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> When I took zoloft and mirtazapine i had a normal sex drive as well as good erections but it took forever to orgasm. To the point where you just give up! haha
> 
> Now that I'm on wellbutrin the orgasms come at a good time and are pretty damn intense.


unfortunately, many with anxiety-spectrum disorders can't handle buproprion because it's really stimulating, causing more anxiety than many can handle.


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

Bupropion seems to do nothing for me. Ive been to 300mg/day and it seems to stimulate me less than a cup of coffee (which is minimal at best).

Furthermore it doesnt have any positive effect on sex drive, desire or feeling. I also dont get nervous on it.


----------



## forexworld12 (Jul 30, 2012)

istayhome said:


> Keep your expectations low. Years on all different ssri's The only side effect that remains constant is inorgasmia. Apparently it does go away for some people, but if you want to be on an ssri, learn to accept it.


are you kidding me man ? No sex life is depressing in itself! I think inorgasmia or delayed orgasm is kinda fine because it lets you last longer in bed right? but the problem i am facing is that when I climax or "cum" I can't feel pleasure like I used too. if this thing goes away I am fine with inorgasmia because either way it helps you to last longer and stay more focused ! Lol but if this doesn't go away I chose to switch from SSRI to something that doesn't cause Sexual side effects ! I can't stop worrying about how i am gonna have kids lol


----------



## forexworld12 (Jul 30, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> When I took zoloft and mirtazapine i had a normal sex drive as well as good erections but it took forever to orgasm. To the point where you just give up! haha
> 
> Now that I'm on wellbutrin the orgasms come at a good time and are pretty damn intense.


Man now i wish i had depression instead of anxiety ! as far as i know wellbutrin works well on people with depression but it makes it worse when you have anxiety !


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

forexworld12 said:


> Man now i wish i had depression instead of anxiety ! as far as i know wellbutrin works well on people with depression but it makes it worse when you have anxiety !


I had severe anxiety. Sometimes I wouldn't even be able to talk and it was horrible. But I think my anxiety was caused by my depression so wellbutrin got rid of both. But it also could be that Zoloft is keeping wellbutrin from making me anxious. I was anxious when I took it at first but that faded and it turned into clarity and calmness.

Wellbutrin you really do need to take for 6-8 weeks to get full effect.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey kehcorpz you ever tried lexapro? What did you think of it compared to zoloft?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> Hey kehcorpz you ever tried lexapro? What did you think of it compared to zoloft?


Ugh that was the first drug I went on. After 2 months of horrible side effects and extreme fatigue I gave up on it. So yah I didn't like it one bit. I couldn't think clearly and just laid in bed all the time.


----------



## forexworld12 (Jul 30, 2012)

*Update*

By the grace of god (lol) Today I felt pleasure during orgasm. I will not say that it felt like it used to before i got on the meds but it has certainly improved since 3 days. only problem remains anorgasmia and ringing in ears . I am not easily turned on and when i am I have to stay focused on sex to keep going :blank


----------



## forexworld12 (Jul 30, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> I had severe anxiety. Sometimes I wouldn't even be able to talk and it was horrible. But I think my anxiety was caused by my depression so wellbutrin got rid of both. But it also could be that Zoloft is keeping wellbutrin from making me anxious. I was anxious when I took it at first but that faded and it turned into clarity and calmness.
> 
> Wellbutrin you really do need to take for 6-8 weeks to get full effect.


Woo I am glad it worked for you man !


----------



## forexworld12 (Jul 30, 2012)

I quit taking serequel I am only on escitalopram 10 mg a day and It has worked well for My SAD sadly not to much for my GAD !


----------



## Half tank (Aug 9, 2012)

HALLELUJAH...I finally squeezed one out last night. It was worth the hour of working it and entire bottle of lube.


----------



## forexworld12 (Jul 30, 2012)

Half tank said:


> HALLELUJAH...I finally squeezed one out last night. It was worth the hour of working it and entire bottle of lube.


LOL


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

forexworld12 said:


> By the grace of god (lol) Today I felt pleasure during orgasm. I will not say that it felt like it used to before i got on the meds but it has certainly improved since 3 days. only problem remains anorgasmia and ringing in ears . I am not easily turned on and when i am I have to stay focused on sex to keep going :blank


if you had an orgasm then you are not experiencing anorgasmia.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

forexworld12 said:


> i talked to my that serquel doesn't knock me out. He told me to keep on taking it i didn't tell him about the ejactuation problem i cannot tell him this any how no kidding u know the indian tradition is just not that broad minded with sex. Anyway i need serious answers isatathome and igotanxiety help me put


Antidepressant and antipsychotic sounds like a **** combination one an upper an one an downer one an agonist the other antagonist usually it not good too mix downers with antidepressants cause they can cause more depression. I get the burning once in awhile antidepressant can cause it hell even quitting smoking can cause it alchohol withdraws can cause it. I call it hell fire burning pains feels like your burning in hell. it has many names diabetic neruopathy, fibromyalgia, akathisia, parasitosis usually it goes away i think it some kinda nerve damage but even anxiety can aggravate it or not eatting.


----------



## DeafBoy36 (Dec 12, 2009)

as for me, after a month of awful ejaculation problems and no orgasm on Effexor 300 mg, it's now subsiding!!!! Now can orgasm and ejaculate again (although not normal, but it's on way back to normal!!!)...So it's not permanent....so there's hope for some of us....although Effexor may be a sugar pill....

Hang on, buddy......it hopefully should subside


----------



## forexworld12 (Jul 30, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> if you had an orgasm then you are not experiencing anorgasmia.


Hey buddy I think inorgasmia is delayed ejactuation and that is probably what i am facing ,although the orgasm wasn't as intense as it should be but I'll have to stay more focused on it or i'll loose the erection !


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

One thing with lexapro i found is that it increases desire but you can last so long it can get boring and frustrated when you can't release, but hell the girls don't mind that most of it dose related you can still bust and it may be weaker but o well. You can always try adding wellbutrin that may help increase pleasure and orgasm but i've never tried that combination yet.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

snowflake1111 said:


> Seroquel is actually an antipsychotic medication used to be treated for schizophrenia and bipolar ... *They're not supposed to prescribe it for anything else but they often do.*


Any drug (with rare exception) can be prescribed off-label for any use any MD deems appropriate. In fact, I'd be willing to bet the vast majority of Seroquel scripts dispensed are for something other than psychotic symptoms or to stabilize mood. Most who are taking it are taking it as a sleep aid. While drug companies can't officially promote their meds for any indication that isn't officially approved by the FDA, it's standard practice to prescribe off label.

No benzos nor MAOIs have ever been FDA approved for treatment of SA, though they're still considered two of the most effective drug classes for SA treatment. (Given that they're all generic, neither benzos nor MAOIs will ever be approved for SA, as that would require clinical trials that nobody is going to pay for as there's no financial incentive to do so with generics).


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't even find seroquel to be an effective mood stabilizer. When I was on it and not sleeping or eating I behaved like a tweeker coming off of a long binge. I was totally paranoid, peaking out the curtains and getting angry at the plants in my garden because their vibrancy of color was too distracting.


----------



## forexworld12 (Jul 30, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> Any drug (with rare exception) can be prescribed off-label for any use any MD deems appropriate. In fact, I'd be willing to bet the vast majority of Seroquel scripts dispensed are for something other than psychotic symptoms or to stabilize mood. Most who are taking it are taking it as a sleep aid


The doctor to precribed me this for sleep aid but I really don't understand I already had Insomnia before I started taking Seroquel. It made my insomnia worse and gave me a lot of side effects. ironic
as for escitalopram It had worked very well for my SAD but still get creeped out on unknown phone calls and door bells. it didn't work for my GAD


----------



## forexworld12 (Jul 30, 2012)

istayhome said:


> I don't even find seroquel to be an effective mood stabilizer. When I was on it and not sleeping or eating I behaved like a tweeker coming off of a long binge. I was totally paranoid, peaking out the curtains and getting angry at the plants in my garden because their vibrancy of color was too distracting.


though I also used to get so paranoid while sleeping i used to think there is a grudge girl under my bed Lol but I don't feel it anymore i hope escitalopram doesn't wear off my system !


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

You're the first person I have ever heard of who had such a paradoxical reaction to seroquel. It seems to be knock-out drug for (almost) everyone. Even though it knocks me out when I have insomnia I still won't take it because it is such a dirty drug.


----------



## forexworld12 (Jul 30, 2012)

istayhome said:


> You're the first person I have ever heard of who had such a paradoxical reaction to seroquel. It seems to be knock-out drug for (almost) everyone. Even though it knocks me out when I have insomnia I still won't take it because it is such a dirty drug.


I really don't know why this happens I have also tried lorezopam 3mg - 4mg as a sleep aid but it just makes me 5% drowsy! no sleep at all!!


----------



## forexworld12 (Jul 30, 2012)

Ohh man is there something wrong with me why the f*** I don't feel sleepy after taking these drugs, hell I do not want to take overdose I fear I will get ****ed up in my sleep !


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

You just have to try some different medications until you find one that sufficiently works for you. For example Trazadone knocks most people out, but I can take a bottle of it and not feel tired at all. Valium and xanax reduce my anxiety by about 90% but Klonopin, again I could take a whole bottle of pills and it won't do anything. Everyone responds differently to to drugs.


----------



## forexworld12 (Jul 30, 2012)

update : the sexual side effects are kinda back. Now i have a decreased sex libido l will have to stay focused or i will loose erection there ia a great loss of genetical sensation also and orgasm are not as great. To anyone taking escitalopram i will recommand a gap of 5 hours between taking the medicine and getting laid


----------



## forexworld12 (Jul 30, 2012)

i tried zolpidem and it kinda knocked me out lol


istayhome said:


> You just have to try some different medications until you find one that sufficiently works for you. For example Trazadone knocks most people out, but I can take a bottle of it and not feel tired at all. Valium and xanax reduce my anxiety by about 90% but Klonopin, again I could take a whole bottle of pills and it won't do anything. Everyone responds differently to to drugs.


----------

